
Neovim 0.4.0 - adelarsq
https://github.com/neovim/neovim/releases/tag/v0.4.0
======
narimiran
It seems that there is already Neovim 0.4.2:
[https://github.com/neovim/neovim/releases/tag/v0.4.2](https://github.com/neovim/neovim/releases/tag/v0.4.2)

